# Redundancy and Debt!



## tanzy80 (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi,

Sadly like many others my husband was recently made redundant.....shortly we wud have to give our passports for visa cancellation unless another job comes up! My question is what happens abt our house rent, loans etc?

We have an outstanding personal loan...are we required to clear the loan before we leave?? Coz its a big amount and what if we cant clear it??? we dont mind paying monthly installments but not the entire amount....any ideas??

My husband has been here with his family for 20 years and now even the thot of moving is insane! But we just wanna be prepared if it comes to it!

Any help wud be appreciated 

Thanks!


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

just do like the rest. drive to the airport, park your car, and run away.
but the puzzling thing is you had enough money to become a premium member. go figure


----------



## tanzy80 (Feb 3, 2009)

lol...sure that is an option but was wondering if there was a more legal route 

i had to become a premium member....see the post in the marketplace and u'll know why! trying to do my bit to overcome this tough time!



bigdave said:


> just do like the rest. drive to the airport, park your car, and run away.
> but the puzzling thing is you had enough money to become a premium member. go figure


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

tanzy80 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Sadly like many others my husband was recently made redundant.....shortly we wud have to give our passports for visa cancellation unless another job comes up! My question is what happens abt our house rent, loans etc?
> 
> ...


 Sorry to hear of your predicament.

Re: personal loan.
Pay off as much as you can ( either though selling cars /furniture etc) and speak to the bank.
Most are happy to discuss a payment plan with you. 

Re: rent
Speak to your land lord.
He/she may be happy for you to find someone else to continue with your lease, or you may come to an agreement in regards to terminating the contract early ( see if you have this clause in your rental contract)


----------



## tanzy80 (Feb 3, 2009)

Thank you  will check my rental contract...



sgilli3 said:


> Sorry to hear of your predicament.
> 
> Re: personal loan.
> Pay off as much as you can ( either though selling cars /furniture etc) and speak to the bank.
> ...


----------

